# Lunar spares, how long are they held



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

As you probably know, Lunar (not sure if this includes HomeCar) do not now produce motorhomes. No real problem unless you happen to have a Lunar motorhome from a couple of years ago.
In a recent habitat inspection it was found that the moisture content was high in both locker doors. As the motorhome was still under warranty new doors were (supposidly) ordered. This was last August and I had inquired a couple of times and been told 'still on order'.
Yesterday I phoned again to find out what was happening and was told that as Lunar now do not produce motorhomes the dealer could not get replacement doors and they would have to patch the existing ones.

Maybe I am wrong, but I thought that for any product, which I presume includes a motorhome, spares should be available for a period or ??? years after the product has been discontinued. Something in the back of my mind says 3 or 5 years availability but I could be wrong.

So does anyone know how long spares should be available for after a line is discontinued.

Many thanks,
Martin, with damp locker doors !


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like no one knows the answer, oh dear.

Well I have been doing some investigation myself on the Lunar H601.
First question what does the 'H' stand for in H601, could it be HomeCar ?, I think yes, why.
Well the FIAT chassis was delivered to an address in Belgium which happens to be the same address as HomeCar. The complete motorhome was then sent to the UK and sold as a Lunar Champ H601. I know that Lunar was not at that time producing this type of motorhome. Also at the same time HomeCar was selling a P60 motorhome. What's the difference between the two ?, the colour of the strips on the side. Had us really confused at the NEC when we were looking at buying a motorhome !!!.
So, do HomeCar still produce the H601 ?, no, but a quick look at their website shows a HomeCar Devotion which looks hellish similar to the P60/ H601 except the habitat door is now on the offside (nearside for EU).
So are locker doors still available ?, well yes from Homecar but not from Lunar.

So this brings up another question. Is the warranty for the motorhome with the manufacturer or the supplier ?.

Oh the joys of the interweb. Still would like to know how long a supplier/manufacturer should hold spares after they finish selling a product though.

Martin.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn' think there was any requirement for them to keep parts, surely it's just a commercial decision? 

Contract law - your contract is with the supplier you bought it from. Normally the manufacturer supports the product - obviously a difficulty when a manufacturer stops production.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote :I wouldn' think there was any requirement for them to keep parts, surely it's just a commercial decision? 

I also have a Citroen Berlingo made in 2002. It is no longer in production.
Can I get spare panels for it ?. Yes, no problem, phone quoting the registration number and the parts are at the garage in a couple of days.

I own a 2007 motorhome. Now no longer produced. Can I get spare panels ?, No.

What is the difference ?, maybe motorhome manufacturers do not care. There are quite a few threads on here with similar problems.

Commercially all not keeping spares does for the motorhome industry is make people unhappy and post on here and other sites.

More next week when I speak to Ca****ll's of Pr***on.

Martin.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

gm6vxb said:


> I also have a Citroen Berlingo made in 2002. It is no longer in production.Can I get spare panels for it ?. Yes
> I own a 2007 motorhome. Now no longer produced. Can I get spare panels ?, No.
> What is the difference ?
> Martin.


Quite a difference I would say. Citroen Berlingo, made in thousands, it makes sense for Citroen to keep producing spares for a good number of years until demand starts to tail off and at that point it could be that aftermarket producers will still continue to produce parts for popular vehicles if they can see a market for them. That includes body panels and some other very 'specific' parts. I think that often the original manufacturer of the parts, such as Valeo, Hella, Bosch etc will market the parts under their own name long after Citroen have stopped keeping stocks.

I have to agree with Bognormike that with motorhomes the decision is purely commercial. The bits you want were possibly made inhouse, by hand, as demand dictated. Motorhomes by comparison with car production are pretty small beer and somewhat of a cottage industry as we all know. As an owner you would hope that spare parts are available but you may have to accept that that may not be the case.

It could well be that Home Car still have the moulds for the parts you require, but getting them made could be a whole different ball game!

JohnW


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

I had a bump in November 2008 - backed my Lunar Champ 520 into a low wall. I am still waiting for a rear bumper, lamp cover and side skirt. Is it possible I wll not ever get them? Vita


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,We have a Homecar P60 which on the last hab check August 2009 damp was found in both side hatches we have just had it fixed by the company we purchase it from new in 2007 after a lot of phone calls and excuses by them.They removed the panels and separated the skins and reused the outer as it had a decal on it and fitted a new inner board which had the damp in it they made a frame to distance the panels and filled the gap with insulation, the final thing they done was to fit a flipper seal around both doors to keep the wet out and to stop it from lying in the channel around the door.LUNAR were no help at all they kept fobbing me off saying they no longer market Homecar products so it was up to my supplier to put right.
Lafree


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi.I have a Lunar Roadstar 786.It was sent back to Lunar to have the front part of the double floor from the cab to the bedroom area replaced as it hadn't been supported properly when it was built and broke away on a join. Also the shower tray had split because it was supported on "packaging type"polystyrene instead of harder "blue foam".Both have now been repaired.It took 5 months.The excuse was they couldnt get the shower tray because of the "recession" even though they use exactly the same tray in their caravans which they are still manufacturing. I wish you good luck with your claim because your going to need it. Lunar have to be the worse company i have ever dealt with.You need to make their life hell to get anything done.Keep on and on and on to them.Go directly to them and bypass your dealer.Their after sales manager Claire Warbrick is about as useful as a chocolate teapot rude unhelpful and unapologetic so good luck with her too.Regards Rob.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Vita,
You have a PM, may help but not certain.

Lafree 
Yes the same locker doors, could this be a design fault I wonder. Watergate and juddergate come to mind !. 
I have been offered the same fix but would like to have new doors fitted as first option.
Have a look at the new Homecar Devotion on Homecars website. Does it look familiar ?, to me it looks the same as a Lunar H601/Homecar P60 although there is mention of more GRP being used.

Lunarvictim
Agree with your comments. A lot of items in and on motorhomes are still available, IF you look hard enough. Larger companies have small eyes and see very little !

More next week when hopefully I will have a reply from both Homecar and Cam***ll's of Pr**ton ( wonder who thay are !.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Lunarvictim said:


> Hi.I have a Lunar Roadstar 786.It was sent back to Lunar to have the front part of the double floor from the cab to the bedroom area replaced as it hadn't been supported properly when it was built and broke away on a join. Also the shower tray had split because it was supported on "packaging type"polystyrene instead of harder "blue foam".Both have now been repaired.It took 5 months.The excuse was they couldnt get the shower tray because of the "recession" even though they use exactly the same tray in their caravans which they are still manufacturing. I wish you good luck with your claim because your going to need it. Lunar have to be the worse company i have ever dealt with.You need to make their life hell to get anything done.Keep on and on and on to them.Go directly to them and bypass your dealer.Their after sales manager Claire Warbrick is about as useful as a chocolate teapot rude unhelpful and unapologetic so good luck with her too.Regards Rob.


5 months sounds about right from my recent experience. Bought a 2005 Lunar Telstar in July 2009 and the shower tray was badly damaged. Dealer agreed to replace it but took until January 2010 for them to source the parts - have done the job (with strengthening) fine now.

Jon


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi GM,The previous year 2008 the foward hatch outer frame and door frame was changed and the old panel put back in it as they are separate item, the door panel is the piece cut out of the side panel. Water was entering inside the panel through the alloy block that joins the door frame which has now been sealed fitting a flipper seal solves the problem which was obtained front another manufacturers hatch this stops the water getting into the channel of the door.
Lafree


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

We bought our 2006 Telstar back in 2008 and, though it must be tempting fate, we have not had a problem with our purchase (or the dealer - BH in Swindon). The Renault engine is great and at 32-33 to the gallon is almost economic. Completed a number of mods myself to improve the vehicle for us and where I did need small item from Lunar (new bulkhead light fitting) found no problem except they would not supply direct and had to get through local dealer in Forest of Dean. If Lunar are now out of the business of producing MHs and getting replacement body panels for instance is going to get increasingly difficult -- I'd best drive with care! 
One thing I would change if could source is the stable door.
Think this web site is great and I keep meaning to post details of the mods I have made but this retirement business is sooooo busy, difficult to find the time. Best of luck with your retirement Jon

Tim & Merle (and "Stan"- the van)


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

I had to replace an external locker door on my Roadstar 726 last year. The door and frame weren't made by Lunar, but by THETFORD. Unfortunately Thetford do not supply the public, but I managed to track down a door at:

27 Wigmore Lane, Luton, Bedfordshire LU2 8AA
01582 732 16

I hope this helps.

Rayo


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

We've a Lunar Champ A541 and I've had some dealings with Homecar, to get replacement keys & lock barrels for the habitation door / lockers, they also quoted for bumper parts, and a badge.

Obviously there are shipping charges, and payment is a bit tricky too; I was advised by 'Ingrid' there to send her cash by post (it was only 20 Euros); the bank transfer charges seemed pointless for that sum.

I got the items months ago, and just the other week was sent a badge that I'd only enquired about; followed by an invoice for it, and later a statement advising that the 20 Euro Invoice was now beyond payment terms.

Perhaps Ingrid spent my 20 Euros on waffles, and now works elsewhere!

[email protected]

Jeroen Camps
Logistic & After Sales Manager

Mobil Partner BVBA
Balendijk 178, B-3920 Lommel Belgium
T: +32(0)11 80 40 46 / F: +32(0)11 80 40 49


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

I too have a Lunar Champ H601 and had a problem with the Habitation door , wardrobe Door and a few minor things while on Holiday in Europe. The Habitation Door was a real pain as it couldn't be opened from outside. As we were not too far away we went to the Homecar factory and received very good service from them. They made a small charge, Ingrid was most helpful. I suggest any problems should be taken up directly with them. I have found Lunar to be no use at all. Doug


----------



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

HI
about two years ago i had to have a window replaced and it had tobe ordered ,at the time we were told that lunar had stopped building/producing motorhomes and parts, we did eventualy get one and i believe it was homecar belgium although the delivery was quite a long time


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

howellsroad said:


> I keep meaning to post details of the mods I have made but this retirement business is sooooo busy, difficult to find the time. Best of luck with your retirement Jon
> 
> Tim & Merle (and "Stan"- the van)


Thanks Tim & Merle for the good wishes - good to know I'm unlikely to spend my retirement at a loose end - what with the 'van, car, house & assorted hobbies, I look set to be busier than ever :!: :!: :!: :!:

Jon


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

*Warranty repair/ replacement of locker doors and batery char*

Well the tale continues. The initial query for how long stock should be kept when a company stops making a product is not now relevant.
Basically as most of you know, Lunar do not now make motorhomes, did they in the past ?. 
I needed both locker doors replacing as they were found to be damp during the last habitation checks. I was told by Campbells of Preston that the doors were no longer available and they would have to strip down the doors to effect a repair. Normally I would not have been to bothered about the process, but Campbells is nearly 400 miles away, and they needed the van for a couple of days. Anyone know any B&B's in Preston !.
This started me looking at a 'proper' replacement. Lunar do not make motorhomes, in fact our 'Lunar H601' is actually a Homecar P60 but with blue rather than red strips. So off to Homecar's website to find that they no longer make the P60, but they now make a 'Homecar Devotion' which looks identical to the P60. A few more checks and then I E-mailed Homecar. A couple of E-mails and it started to look hopeful.
Lo, Homecar have spoken to Campbells and it now looks like a couple of locker doors are on order. Nor sure if colour is correct, but which is worse, colour or damp. So maybe this is now sorted, all I have to do is wait for the doors to arrive and then drive down to get them fitted.

Now the other problem is with the Calira charger which had failed.
It turns out that warranty is two years, and the unit was out of warranty. Knowing the cost of replacement I decided to have a go myself. Already have a circuit diagram, so today took the unit out, stripped it down and after a few checks found one of the FET's had blown. By luck had one in my ditty bag, fitted, checked and I now had a working charger. Also found a capacitor bulging so changed that as well. So I am happier now that can use mains at campsites and charge the batteries.

So if you have a Lunar, it may be worth looking at Homecar as a possible source or spares.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Vita said:


> I had a bump in November 2008 - backed my Lunar Champ 520 into a low wall. I am still waiting for a rear bumper, lamp cover and side skirt. Is it possible I wll not ever get them? Vita


That ridicules. I had a bump in August 08 on holiday ( ok I bumped some else  ) and wrecked my rear bumper. Ordered a new one from Enlagh in September and they had one on the shelf. OK it turned up damaged but the replacement one was delivered in February 09 when they had made some more.

The point being that my motorhome is a 2000 German import and it is not impossible to get parts. Infact I have just sourced a new centre brake light from the UK dealers which was on the shelf.

Derek


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Warranty repair/ replacement of locker doors and batery*



gm6vxb said:


> Basically as most of you know, Lunar do not now make motorhomes, did they in the past ?.


Yes Martin,they did.

As I understand it (and I many not have this 100% correct - others may clarify), they had 2 ranges - the UK designed and built ones (Roadstar, Telstar, Xstar etc etc) and then they bought (and subsequently sold again) the Belgian company HomeCar whose vehicles they badged as Lunars but were essentially the same as the HomeCar vans and were built on the continent.

HomeCar continue as a separate company and are no longer part of the Lunar Group after a management buyout by Lunar managers. Lunar themselves discontinued their UK built range a couple of seasons ago and have been focussing their energies on Caravan manufacturing.

Jon


----------



## JLee (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, I have just put a deposit on a 2007 lunar fivestar - have I made a big mistake? Reading this has really worried me and I am not sure I should continue with the purchase. Please advise urgently!!!


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

JLee said:


> Hi, I have just put a deposit on a 2007 lunar fivestar - have I made a big mistake? Reading this has really worried me and I am not sure I should continue with the purchase. Please advise urgently!!![/quote
> 
> Hi.The problem is will you get your deposit back?Talk to your dealer and find out what support he will give as take it from me Lunar are completely useless.I have now part exchanged my Roadstar and good riddance to it.Regards Rob.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Jlee,
Firstly with anything big that you are looking at buying, check it out, not just kick the tyres go through everything and look for any defects. There may be non but it may be a good bargaining point. I think there is a check list on here somewhere, but it is not too hard to come up with a 'big' list of things to check if you are not completely happy.

Secondly if you are not sure, ask. Get the supplier to show you how to operate lights, heater, cooker etc to show that they work and also to make sure you understand how to operate them.
Look on here and you find lots of threads from people who have obviously never been shown how to operate parts of the vehicle.
Simple one to try, start engine, do the lights come on ?, check it out some do some don't, which type have you got.

Thirdly be aware that Lunar do not make motorhomes anymore. So what is the spares/ repairs status for the vehicle. Ask, and if possible get them to confirm 'in writting', would you beleive them ?.
Having said that the vehicle is no longer made, parts are probably still available, tracking them down is the biggest problem, which is why I started this thread.

Martin, GM6VXB,
Still waiting to hear about replacement locker doors


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Intrigued that you say Lunar do not make motorhomes any more, as we looked at a brand new one at Peterborough. Dealer (Cranhams IIRC) didn't have any brochures (wonder why?) but said they were still making them when I questioned him, as I had seen this thread previously.
This one was on a Renault & had a stable door, lots of storage, good washroom & looked quite interesting to us.

Dealer did say they were part of Homecar, or tied up with them in some way, but didn't seem too clued up on the situation.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Emmbeedee,
As far as I know Lunar stopped 'making' motorhomes in 2009. Yes at one point they had bought out Homecar and were selling Homecar produced motorhomes with Lunar badges. Mine falls into that catagory, It is a Lunar H601 =Homecar P60 =Homecar Devotion. The only difference is the colour of the strips on the side, Blue for Lunar Red for Homecar.
Lunar seemed only to produce overcab types, and no low profiles.
Homecar have now gone their own way and are still producing motorhomes, good website with sufficient information.
There is a high possibility the motorhome you saw was 'New old' stock. New as in not registered, old in that is was produced a few years ago.
If it was on a Renault chassis then it was probably an Lunar Premier H592 or 622. Both had a Homecar equivalent but I cannot remember the names but P59 is in the back of my memory.


Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## JLee (Apr 26, 2010)

The one we have bought is a 2007 Lunar Fivestar which is on a Renault chassis and is low profile. I have spoken to the dealer about my concerns about parts and he has assured me that, as a Lunar dealer, he has no trouble getting parts form the Lunar company even though they are only making caravans now. It will be coming with a years warrentee from him. I feel happier about our purchase and I feel the dealer is all above board. The van we have bought was sold by this company to someone who has now traded it in three years later for a different model but had no problems with it. I may have my head in the clouds but I feel we have got a good deal - although I still worry about all the negative publicity I have seen on this forum.


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Regarding the question about whether to buy a Lunar Motorhome either pre-owned or "new old stock" and whether it is a risk due to the potential lack of support, I would say the following:

I've been told of situations where dealers have struggled for months to get parts from other manufacturers whose vehicles are current. As manufacturers typically change the interior (and sometimes exterior) of their vehicles on an annual basis, parts for a recently discontinued model may well be no less accessible than for an in-production model from an earlier year. This fits with what JLee was told by his dealer and I don't think he has made a bad decision going with the Lunar - The Fivestar is a UK build like my Telstar and well made.

I recently enquired about trading my Lunar (nothing to do with Lunar discontinuing, our needs have altered and we are seeking a panel van conversion) and a dealer we first spoke to gave a very low offer as a trade in - saying that Lunar no longer making motorhomes was a factor - he alluded to the same thing happening to trade-in prices for their caravans when Avondale went out of business. However, we then went to our regular dealer (as they had the ideal van conversion we sought in stock) and their offer was as good as I would expect for a van still in production taking into account age and original cost. We went with it and will be collecting the new van in about 10 days.

Jon


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar /Homecar spare parts*

We have a 2005 Lunar Champ H621 and basically we have ben very pleased with it. However we are troubled bya roof leak which seems to depend on the parking angle. We are presently in Germany towards the end of our trip ( we fulltime in it) .

I notice that there seems to be a download about Homecar spares but I am using a campsite computer that will not allow me to open that file!!!

My plea is,, can someone suggest if Homecar are worth approaching and where in Belgium might I find them? or can someone download the contents of that file for me to be able to read in a couple of days time?

Very many thanks

Mike & Ann


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Mike & Ann,

Wonder if the leak is when you are parked slightly nose down. If so, water tends to 'puddle' quite badly. Quick and dirty fix is to cut a small notch into the two side rails just behind the fibreglass front, if I get chance will take a picture and post it here. Water will still puddle a little but most will run out of the notch down either side of the van. Make sure if it rains that you shut the front windows or you will suddenly get a big puddle inside the van as the water can run inside the window.
Homecar seem to be approachable, how quick they can send spares I do not know as I am still waiting for Campbells to get back to me after appraoching Homecar nearly two months ago.
Homecar web site is :>> 
www.homecar-motorhomes.com/content.asp?l=EN 
Address and UK dealers on there, but it seems not all dealers have stock or spares at the moment.

Pleased with the H621, only real faults are damp in side locked doors and a blown power supply, now fixed by me.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar/HOMECAR h621*

Martin, very many tnx for the info, I have emailed the factory and we must now wait and see what happens. Should be no problem to visit them if that will help.

Problem is indeed when parked with the front low, due to the ponding , I have fitted plastic rib gutter! to the fibreglass fron and that has really helped.

Otherwise we are very pleased with the van but not with Lunar or there awful parts backup even via Davan at Weston super mare.

Keep in touch

Mike G8JXS


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Lunar spares - how long are they held*

Today I heard from my repairer that Lunar are no longer supplying spares for any M/Hs manufactured abroad - tough and no apologies. I have had to get another quote for repairing the broken bits rather than replacing them. It's a good thing that I didn't have a more serious accident and that the bits CAN be repaired. I presume the re-sale value will now be peanuts? Vita


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar / Homecar*

Had a very productive but not cheap meeting at Homecar in Belgium. I felt that they are very willing to do whatever they can assist with repairs or spare parts. Unfortunately the factory is moving 10k down the road just at the present so facilities are limited. I contacted them via the their website and got a callback within 10minutes to my mobile! Never got anythinhg as positive in 5 years of trying to deal with Lunar ( or ther dealer network)

Mike


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

At last, Campbells of Preston have sorted the doors. Not how I expected with 'complete' new doors, but with infills. 
Basically the doors were removed, the outer edges removed, then the wood/ wallpaper removed (don't ask me how !), and new wood fitted. The whole lot was then re assembled and I have to say they have made a pretty good job of it.
The rear door still leaks when you wash the van down, so I will have to crawl inside the rear compartment while it is being washed and see if I can see where it comes in.

I think now for any spares it will be easier to go direct to Homecar to order parts. Hopefully they will be faster than the one year wait with UK dealers.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Lunar spares- how long are they held*

2K Coachworks of Redruth have done a superb job on my M/H - at a quarter of the price that the job using new parts was going to cost. No one could tell I had ever had an accident, and I'm sure my insurer was pretty chuffed too. vita


----------

